# [Windows XP] FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 26, 2007)

Guys!

I have seen lots of members starting new threads for already discussed problems. We always ask them to search in forum or post the existing thread links.
So I decided to make this thread. I searched the forum and tried my best to cover all frequently asked problems with their solutions. 
I request all members to go through this thread first and then post their problems.

All problems covered in this thread:


*1. Task Manager/Registry Editor/Tools -> Folder Options disabled.*
*2. Search window opens while double-clicking on drives.*
*3. "Cannot find copy.exe" error message or "Open With" dialog box appears while double-clicking on drives*.
*4. Folder opens in a new window?*
*5. A sub-folder with the same name is created under parent folder.*
*6. My Documents/My Computer opens automatically at windows startup.*
*7. "NTLDR missing" Error at system startup.*
*8. "Hal.dll is corrupt or missing" Error at system startup.*
*9. "Windows\System32\config\system file missing or corrupt" Error at system startup.*
*10. Not able to boot into Windows 2000/XP/2003 after installing Windows 98.*
*11. Windows XP Boot loader related problems, like adding/removing entries.*
*12. ScanDisk starts running at windows startup.*
*13. "CMOS checksum error. Defaults loaded." Error at system startup.*
*14. How to reset system BIOS password?*
*15. "Stand By" option is greyed out in shutdown dialog box and I can't use it.*
*16. Windows Login Screen has changed to "Classic Logon Box" automatically.*
*17. A strange process "ctfmon.exe" running in background.*
*18. How to recover lost Firefox bookmarks?*
*19. How to reset the corrupted windows icons?*
*20. How to make Desktop icons text background transparent?*
*21. How to get Windows XP Common tasks (Left-side pane in explorer) back?*
*22. "Copy To"/"Move To" dialog box opens automatically while  right-clicking on Start -> Open.*
*23. Can't set "Show Hidden files/folders" option in "Tools -> Folder Options".*
*24. Accidentally deleted "mspaint.exe"/"notepad.exe"/etc. file, how to get it back?*
*25. Taskbar is showing only icons in opened application buttons not showing text.
26. Orkut.com, Youtube.com and Firefox is blocked in the system.
**27. I have forgotten my Windows Administrator password. How can I reset / recover it?
28. I can't see any message in chat window of Yahoo! Messenger?
29. All User folders are showing default yellow icon instead of Glass icons in Windows Vista.
30. How can I change Power button in Windows Vista to Shutdown Windows instead of Sleep?
31. Hibernate option suddenly disappeared from Startmenu in Windows Vista.
32. Why menus appear on lest side of cursor in my Windows Vista?*


So here we start:

 -------------------------

*1. In my windows Task Manager/Registry Editor/Tools -> Folder Options has been disabled. I'm getting warning message that "It has been disabled by Administrator". How can I enable it again?*

*Sol:* Please visit following articles:*

How to Fix “Task Manager has been Disabled by Your Administrator”?**

How to Enable Tools -> Folder Options and Registry Editor in Windows*

If any other Windows component like RUN, Desktop Properties, System Properties, etc has been disabled, then you can check following link:*

All Kinds of Restrictions for Windows 2000, XP, 2003 and Vista*

-------------------------

*2. Whenever I double-click on any drive/folder in My Computer, a Search window opens.*

*Sol:* Open regedit and goto following keys one by one:


```
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shell
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Drive\shell
```
 In right-side pane, delete the "*Default*" key. If it doesnt work then delete the key "*find*" under both.

 -------------------------

 *3. Whenever I double-click on any drive in My Computer, "Open With" dialog box appears.

OR

I get following error message:*



> Cannot find copy.exe. Make sure you have typed the name correctly and then try again.


*Sol:* Enable "*Show hidden files*" option in "*Tools -> Folder Options*" and then search for "*Autorun.inf*" file in all drivers and if you get them in root of any drive (e.g. in C:\, D:\ and so on), delete them.

 -------------------------

 *4. Whenever I double-click on any folder in My Computer, it opens in a new window even I have selected the option "Always open folders in same window" in "Tools -> Folder Options".*

*Sol:* Copy following code and paste it in Notepad then save the file with name *"vishal.reg"* (including quotes). After it run the file and confirm the action:


```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Folder\shell]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Folder\shell\explore]
"BrowserFlags"=dword:00000022
"ExplorerFlags"=dword:00000021

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Folder\shell\explore\command]
@=hex(2):25,00,53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,52,00,6f,00,6f,00,74,00,25,\
  00,5c,00,45,00,78,00,70,00,6c,00,6f,00,72,00,65,00,72,00,2e,00,65,00,78,00,\
  65,00,20,00,2f,00,65,00,2c,00,2f,00,69,00,64,00,6c,00,69,00,73,00,74,00,2c,\
  00,25,00,49,00,2c,00,25,00,4c,00,00,00

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Folder\shell\explore\ddeexec]
@="[ExploreFolder(\"%l\", %I, %S)]"
"NoActivateHandler"=""

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Folder\shell\explore\ddeexec\application]
@="Folders"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Folder\shell\explore\ddeexec\ifexec]
@="[]"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Folder\shell\explore\ddeexec\topic]
@="AppProperties"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Folder\shell\open]
"BrowserFlags"=dword:00000010
"ExplorerFlags"=dword:00000012

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Folder\shell\open\command]
@=hex(2):25,00,53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,52,00,6f,00,6f,00,74,00,25,\
  00,5c,00,45,00,78,00,70,00,6c,00,6f,00,72,00,65,00,72,00,2e,00,65,00,78,00,\
  65,00,20,00,2f,00,69,00,64,00,6c,00,69,00,73,00,74,00,2c,00,25,00,49,00,2c,\
  00,25,00,4c,00,00,00

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Folder\shell\open\ddeexec]
@="[ViewFolder(\"%l\", %I, %S)]"
"NoActivateHandler"=""

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Folder\shell\open\ddeexec\application]
@="Folders"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Folder\shell\open\ddeexec\ifexec]
@="[]"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Folder\shell\open\ddeexec\topic]
@="AppProperties"

[-HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shell\explore]

[-HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shell\open]

[-HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Drive\shell\open]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Drive\shell]
@="none"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shell]
@="none"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Folder\shell]
@=-
```
-------------------------

 *5. Whenever I open a folder, another folder with the same name is created under it.*

*Sol:* Your system is infected by a variant of Indonesian virus called *Brontok/Rontokbro*. It creates a sub-folder in a folder with same name. Most of the times it comes from mobile memory cards. Scan with a good anti-virus and remove the virus. Also download *HijackThis* and scan your system with it in Safe Mode, then fix following entries:


```
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSVICHOSST.exe
F2 - REG:system.ini: Shell=Explorer.exe SSVICHOSST.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo Messengger] C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSVICHOSST.exe
O7 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Pol icies\System, DisableRegedit=1
```
 -------------------------

 *6. Whenever I start my computer, My Documents/My Computer opens automatically at windows startup.*

*Sol:* Open regedit and goto:


```
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon
```
In right-side pane, change value of "*Userinit*" to:

* C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe,*

* NOTE:* If you have windows installed in other drives, then change C:\ to that drive label.

Now goto:


```
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced
```
In right-side pane, change value of "*PersistBrowsers*" to *0*

Now log off windows and it should solve the problem.

 -------------------------

 *7. When I start my computer, I get error message:*



> NTLDR is missing


 or


> Boot: Couldn't find NTLDR


*Sol:* Boot using Windows Setup CD and enter into "*Recovery Console*" by pressing "*R*". Now Log into windows installation and enter admin password. Now give following commands at prompt:

* copy x:\i386\ntldr c:\
copy x:\i386\ntdetect.com c:\*

Where "x" is your CD drive, change it acc. to your system.

 -------------------------

 *8. When I start my computer, I get error message:*



> Windows could not start because the following file is missing or corrupt:
> <Windows root>\system32\hal.dll.
> Please re-install a copy of the above file.


*Sol:* Boot using Windows Setup CD and enter into "*Recovery Console*" by pressing "*R*". Now Log into windows installation and enter admin password. Now give following commands at prompt:

* Attrib -H -R -S C:\Boot.ini
Del C:\Boot.ini
BootCfg /Rebuild
Fixboot*

 -------------------------

 *9. When I start my computer, I get error message:*



> "Windows\System32\config\system" file missing or corrupt


*Sol:* Boot using Windows Setup CD and enter into "*Recovery Console*" by pressing "*R*". Now Log into windows installation and enter admin password. Now give following commands at prompt:

* copy %windir%\Repair\system %windir%\System32\Config*

If it doesnt work, then again boot into "*Recovery Console*" and give following commands:

* fixmbr
bootcfg /scan
bootcfg /rebuild
fixboot*

 -------------------------

 *10. I have Windows 2000/XP/2003 installed in my system and yesterday I installed Windows 98 over it, after that I'm not able to boot into Windows 2000/XP.2003. I'm not getting option to select the OS.*

*Sol:* Windows 98 has overwritten the boot loader. Boot using Windows Setup CD and enter into "*Recovery Console*" by pressing "*R*". Now Log into windows installation and enter admin password. Now give following commands at prompt:

* fixmbr
bootcfg /scan
bootcfg /rebuild
fixboot*

 -------------------------

 *11. When I start my system, I'm getting 2 entries for windows XP in the boot loader. How can I remove the duplicate entry?*

OR

*How can I change the default OS in windows boot loader?*

OR

*How can I change the entry labels in windows boot loader?* 

OR

*How can I change the boot loader time? Its set to 30 seconds and I want to change it.*

*Sol:* There are several way. You can follow any of following:

* A.* Type "*sysdm.cpl*" in RUN dialog box and press *<Enter>*. Now goto "*Advanced*" tab and click on "*Settings*" button in "*Startup & Recovery*" section. Now click on "*Edit*" button and then you can edit the boot loader time, labels, etc.

* B.* Type "*msconfig*" in RUN dialog box and goto "*Boot.ini*" tab and then you can change the desired thing. If you want to remove the corrupt/non-working entries, then click on "*Check all boot paths*" button.

* C.* Enable "*Show hidden files/folders*" and disable "*Hide protected system files*" options in "*Tools -> Folder Options*". Now open C:\ drive and remove the READ-ONLY attribute of "*BOOT.INI*" file from its Properties. Now open this file and then you can make your desired changes.

 -------------------------

 *12. Whenever I start my computer, Scandisk starts running even I proper shut down the PC last time.*

*Sol:* Do as following:

* A.* Open regedit and goto:


```
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager
```
In right-side pane, change the value of *BootExecute* to:

* autocheck autochk **

* B.* If the above trick doesnt help then give following commands in Command Prompt:

* chkntfs /x drive_name*

for e.g., if ScanDisk runs automatically for C: and D: drives, then give following commands one by one:

* chkntfs /x C:
chkntfs /x D:*

 -------------------------

 *13. When I start my computer, I get following error message:*



> CMOS checksum error, defaults loaded.


*Sol:* Open the cabinet and look for a coin-sized battery in motherboard. Remove it and attach a new one. The new battery will cost approx. 15-20 Rs.

 -------------------------

*14. I forgot my system BIOS password. How can I reset it?*

*Sol:* Open the cabinet and look for a coin-sized battery in motherboard. Remove it and attach it again after a few minutes. All BIOS settings will set to default and the password will also reset.

 -------------------------

 *15. I re-installed my windows and now "Stand By" option is greyed out in shutdown dialog box and I can't use it.*

*Sol:* Install VGA drivers from your motherboard CD and the option will be enabled. If you don't have the motherboard CD, then goto the manufacturer site and downlaod the required drivers.

 -------------------------

*16. My Windows Login Screen has changed to "Classic Logon Box". I want the new Welcome Screen back.*

*Sol:* Type "*control userpasswords*" in RUN dialog box or Open "*User Accounts*" in Control Panel. Then click on "*Change the way Users log on and off*". Now check the option "*Use Welcome Screen*".  If you get following error:



> Uninstall client services for netware.


Then Open "*Network Connections*" and open Properties of your Internet Connection. Now goto "*Networking*" tab and select "*Client services on Netware*" option and click on the"*Uninstall*" button.

 -------------------------

 *17. A strange process "ctfmon.exe" always runs in background and if I click on "End Process" button, it restarts automatically.*

*Sol:* Open Control Panel and goto *Add/Remove Programs* list. Now click on the *Microsoft Office* entry and then click on "*Change*" button. Now select "*Add/Remove Features*" and click on "*Next*". Now expand "*Office Shared Features*" and click on "*Alternative User Input*" and then select "*Not Available*" and finally click on *Update*. It'll permanently remove that ctfmon.exe and your problem will be solved.

You can also use 3rd party utility "CTFMON-Remover" to get rid of ctfmon.exe easily and quickly:


*CTFMON-Remover* 

 -------------------------

 *18. I just noticed that all my Firefox Bookmarks have gone. The bookmarks list is empty. How can I get them back?*

*Sol:* Type "*%appdata%\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles*" in RUN dialog box and then open the "*xxxx.default*" folder (where xxxx will be random numbers and characters). Now open "*bookmarkbackups*" folder and you'll get your bookmarks there. Now you can import them in Firefox again.

 -------------------------

 *19. My Windows is showing some wrong icons of files. How can I reset the corrupted icons?*

*Sol:* You can use any of following methods:

* A.* Download TweakUI from here and then click on "*Repair Icons*" in "*Repair*" section.

* B.* Open My Computer and goto:

* C:\Documents and Settings\User_Name\Local Settings\Application Data*

Replace C:\ with your system drive and "user_Name" with your username.
Now there'll be a HIDDEN file "*iconcache.db*", delete it and restart your system.

 -------------------------

 *20. I'm using Windows XP and the desktop icons suddenly started showing an ugly background rectangle behind the text. How can I make the text transparent?*

*Sol:* Type "*sysdm.cpl*" in RUN dialog box and press *<Enter>*. Now goto "*Advanced*" tab, click on "*Setting*" button in "*Performance*" section and enable the option "*Use drop shadows for icon labels on the desktop*".

 -------------------------

 *21. I'm using Windows XP and suddenly the Common tasks stopped showing in left-side pane.*

*Sol:* Open "*Tools -> Folder Options*" and enable the option "*Show Common Tasks in folders*".

 -------------------------

*22. Whenever I right-click on Start button and select "Open", a "Copy To"/"Move To" dialog box opens automatically.*

*Sol:* Open regedit and goto:


```
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\AllFilesystemObjects\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\
```
Now under this key, delete following 2 keys:

* Copy To
Move To*

 -------------------------

 *23. I can't see Hidden files/folders in my computer. Even I enable the option "Show hidden files/folders" in "Tools -> Folder Options", its automtically disabled again.*

*Sol:* Open regedit and goto:


```
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\explorer\Advanced\Folder\Hidden
```
Under this key, you’ll see 2 more keys “*NOHIDDEN*” and “*SHOWALL*“. Make sure that the values of “*CheckedValue*” and “*DefaultValue*” in right-side pane are “*2*” and “*2*” for “NOHIDDEN” and “*1*” and “*2*” for “SHOWALL” respectively. If its not so, then change them and you’ll be able to enable/disable these options in “Folder Options”.

You can also alter Hide/unhide settings using registry as following:



```
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced
```
In right-side pane, change value of "*Hidden*" to:

* 1* - To show hidden files
* 2* - To not show hidden files


  -------------------------

 *24. I accidentally deleted my "mspaint.exe"/"notepad.exe"/etc. file, how can I get it back?*

*Sol:* You can use any of following methods:

* A.* Goto "*%windir%\System32\DLLCache*" folder and look for the file, if its there then copy it to "*%windir%\System32\*" folder.

* B.* Insert your Windows Setup CD and goto "*I386*" folder. Now look for the same file, it'll present there but the last letter of extension will be "_". e.g., u'll get "mspaint.ex_"/"notepad.ex_"/etc. Now open Command Prompt and goto "I386" folder and give following command:

* expand mspaint.ex_ mspaint.exe
expand notepad.ex_ notepad.exe*
etc.

Now u can copy the file to "*%windir%\System32*" folder.

* C.* Give following command in Command Prompt:

* sfc /SCANNOW*

It'll automatically restore the files.

 -------------------------

 *25. Suddenly my taskbar is showing only icons in all opened application buttons. I can't see any text. How can I get back the full taskbar buttons?*

*Sol:* Open regedit and goto:


```
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Control Panel\Desktop\WindowMetrics
```
In right-side pane, change the value of "*MinWidth*" to *-2300

* -------------------------

*26. Whenever I open "www.orkut.com" or any folder with the name "orkut", I get following error with a scary laugh:





			Orkut IS BANNED, orkut is banned you fool The administrators didnt write this program guess who did?? r r MUHAHAHA!!
		
Click to expand...

 *
*Sol:* Pls visit following thread:

*[Solution] Orkut.com, Youtube.com and Firefox is Banned in System*

————————-

*27. I have forgotten my Windows Administrator password. How can I reset / recover it?*

*Sol:* Pls visit following link:

*How to Reset / Recover Forgotten Windows NT / 2000 / XP / 2003 Administrator Password?*

————————-

*28. In Yahoo! Messenger, whenever I send a message or get a message I can't see the contents in chat window. All I can see is a blank window.*

*Sol:* Pls download Windows Script from the following link and install it:

*Download Windows Script*

————————-

*29. Why all User folders in my Windows Vista show default yellow icon instead of the new glass icons?*

*Sol:* Please follow the steps mentioned in following tutorial:

*How to Fix User Folders Showing Simple Folder Icon in Windows Vista?*

————————-

*30. Whenever I click on power button in Vista startmenu, it put my system in Sleep state. How can I change it to shut down the system?*

*Sol:* In Windows Vista the default action of power button is set to Sleep. But you can change it to shut down like previous Windows versions. Please follow the instructions given in this tutorial:

*How to Change Power Button in Windows Vista to Shut Down the System instead of Sleep?*

————————-

*31. Suddenly Hibernate option is missing in my Windows Vista. How can I enable it again?*

*Sol:* You must have run "Disk Cleanup". Its a known issue in Vista. There is a solution to re-enable Hibernate option:

*How to Re-enable Missing Hibernate Option in Windows Vista?*

————————-

*32. Why in Windows Vista menus appear on left side of mouse cursor? In previous Windows versions, menus used to show on right-side. How can I change it in Vista?*

*Sol:* Its a problem which many Vista users are facing. Don't worry, follow the following link:

*How to Change Menu Position from Left to Right in Windows Vista?*


A few more problems with their solutions have been covered *here*.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

^^ WAOW Thanks a ton Mr Vista


----------



## Pathik (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

Good one Vistaji...


----------



## rakeshishere (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

That might have taken some serious time to make that thread ..God Job Vishal


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

Thanks to all of u.  

Actually I was thinking about creating this thread since a few days but wasnt getting time for it. Yesterday I decided to compile it and at 10 PM approx. I started compiling it.  
It took 3 hours yesterday and 4 hours today in completion.  

Thanks to admin/mods for making this thread Sticky. Its my first Sticky thread in forum and I'll consider it as a reward.


----------



## rakeshishere (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

Thats Nice Vishal ...I mean Ur first Sticky thread ..!!!


----------



## hemant_mathur (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

This is a great thread. Thanx


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

vishal u r hardworking , genius and smart buddy


----------



## iMav (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

@ vishal a suggestion:

how about listing all the questions in the beginning makes it easy for people to see whether their problem is addressed in the thread ... btw nice wrk man really typing so much is a headache and uv done it gr8 dude


----------



## Anindya (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

I think u must be an environmentalist too so that u work for the nature in need in this way and the world will survive a bit longer! Great work


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

Thanks guys.  

@iMav
I also thought the same and in fact when I was posting it, I put a list of all questions in beginning but it made the post too lengthy, so I decided to cut the list.  

And yeah, it took approx. 6-7 hours as I already said. It included:

Finding problems
Typing their solutions properly
And the most tough part formatting the whole post.


----------



## anandk (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

hey i like this one too vishal  great going !


----------



## iMav (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

yup formatting a post is the most tedious part


----------



## prasad_den (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

Wonderful work vishal.... Still I also feel the need to group all the questions first..


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

Great Job Vishal. Keep it up.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

Thank you guys.  

_First post updated with a summary of all covered questions in beginning..._


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

Gr8 work bro... !!! Help full as always !!


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

Great post Vishal.......bookmarked it


----------



## iMav (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

ah now its more convinient for me  gr8 work bro ...

btw the last problem that i faced about no text ... was caused due to tht oxigena theme by suri he done it in his theme ....


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

^^ Nah. That problem has been faced by lots of members at other forums. Thats why I included in here.  

thnx guys for ur comments.


----------



## iMav (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

for me it was tht theme i read it on other forums also most of em had no clue that the suri guy had it in his theme .... he actually had 2 versions 1 which messes up the task bar and the other which leaves the taskbar alone ...


----------



## Garbage (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

nice post Vishal !!

Keep it up for us!!


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

^^ thnx buddy. Such nice words always encourage me.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

Vishal...regarding ctfmon.exe problem....that solution is only valid uptil Office 2003. What to do in case of Office 2007? That solution does not work in Office 2007.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

^^ But I think, in Office 2007 "ctfmon.exe" doesnt run in background.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

It runs 24X7 here. And in Office 2007 installer, there is no option for alternative user input.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

^^ Thats strange coz I'm also using Office Professional 2007 in my Vista but I never got "ctfmon.exe" running in background.  

I think since I selected a few components in installation, thats why it was not installed with office. Seems that the option has been renamed in office 2007 setup.  

U can try this to remove it:

Give following commands in RUN dialog box one by one:

*Regsvr32.exe /u msimtf.dll
Regsvr32.exe /u Msctf.dll*


----------



## Lucky_star (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

Page saved!

nice post buddy!!
Keep it up!


----------



## hell_024 (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

GR88 Job indeed..thnx a lott...


----------



## piyush gupta (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

very gud woork buddy


----------



## thadhanihemant (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

great work vishal, i appreciate it..
keep it going..


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

gr8 bro


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

nice post Vishal !!


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

My pleasure guys. Its all bcoz of ur love and support.


----------



## Ron (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

Gr8 post!


----------



## manishjha18 (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

greaaaaaaaaaaaaat    post  --------cooooolllll


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

simply great..............thanx vishal


----------



## dadhwalprince (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

: )


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

u r welcome guys.


----------



## rajesh_nk22 (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

Fantastic Vishal,

You are really good, helpful and hardworking guy


----------



## ayush_chh (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

regarding pt.14... some one messed with my frnd's pc and changed the BIOS password. i tried resetting it by removing the battery first but in vain. then i changed the jumpper setting to reset the password. so i think only removing the cmos battery may not help always.


----------



## mridul_blaze (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

 great work! it is an uncuttable thread


----------



## Pradeep Kumar KD (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

Due to some mallecious activities my computer is not showing run command in start menu (aslso foder option and task manager is disabled). so i am unable to run regedit command to restore folder option and task manager.

how to restore run command

how to restore run command in start menu which was disabled due to some virus asctivities.


----------



## piyush gupta (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

^^Goto group Policies and from there u can enable these options in Administration


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

@Pradeep Kumar

Pls visit:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=40864


----------



## kunaltech (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

20. I'm using Windows XP and the desktop icons suddenly started showing an ugly background rectangle behind the text. How can I make the text transparent?

Sol: Type "sysdm.cpl" in RUN dialog box and press <Enter>. Now goto "Advanced" tab, click on "Setting" button in "Performance" section and enable the option "Use drop shadows for icon labels on the desktop".


with this help i am unable to solve the problem


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

^^ Make sure you hv not enabled option "Lock Desktop Icons" in desktop context menu. If its not enabled then goto Desktop properties and make sure that no "Active desktop" content is enabled.


----------



## kunaltech (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*



			
				Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> ^^ Make sure you hv not enabled option "Lock Desktop Icons" in desktop context menu. If its not enabled then goto Desktop properties and make sure that no "Active desktop" content is enabled.


 

thanks it has solved..

lock desktop was enable.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

^^ Thank u.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

when right click on any image to set as background this option is not present in right click


----------



## Kaushal Hiwarkar (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

That's great work Vishal Its very Imp for me.

I have one more problem . When I start my system each time I have to write explorer.exe in Task manager/new process. I think some how the command explorer.exe get disabled. Plz tell me activate it so that I don't have to write explorer.exe again and agian. thank u.


----------



## swapcool (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

Thanks a lot for the info.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

which type of error is that*img262.imageshack.us/img262/3607/errorlp9.th.png


----------



## Ron (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

hey buddy...
Can we schedule a command from regedit........


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

_First post updated with the solution of "Orkut.com", "Youtube.com" and "Firefox" blocked in system..._


----------



## RCuber (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

Thanks Vishal for the solution


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

^^ Welcome buddy.


----------



## ashok jain (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

good job 

great work


----------



## Ashok Kumar SN (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

Good Effort my dear friend.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

First post updated with Q. 27:



> I have forgotten my Windows Administrator password. How can I reset / recover it?


----------



## sid4fun12345 (Nov 16, 2007)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

This is really a good read


----------



## pushkaraj (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

Hey vishal, nice work Must say, u hav really taken lot of efforts. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Ron (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

Guys ............I usually get this message when I Login..........
*img148.imageshack.us/img148/1269/61661298po9.jpg


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

when i turn off my pc it has been restarted wat is wrong some time its automatically restart


----------



## jyoti.mallick02 (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

i have problem no.6
*6. My Documents/My Computer opens automatically at windows startup.

*i tried ur tips but it not help me

and also check this thread and help me out
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=685298#post685298


----------



## ABHISEK KUMAR ROUT (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

& the award for the best tweaking activity goes to Vishal bhaiya....
just kiddin


----------



## speedrider_100 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

I appreciate your efforts, Thanks!!!


----------



## gandip (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

Where do you people learn Computers????????????


----------



## Ron (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*



			
				gandip said:
			
		

> Where do you people learn Computers????????????



here in this forum...........

amd hey u can also learn here at anytime.........
But the condition is u must be curious to know about computer............


----------



## gandip (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

Feels I can learn many stuffs from  u like   gurus.

PRANAM TO ALL GURUs


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

_First post updated with "CTFMON-Remover"..._


----------



## hdsk.23 (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

if ur folder option is not coming....... then it is a trojen which is affecting ur pc..... try to delete that autorun.inf file located on the root of each partition!! that file is having script which disables the folder option in ur pc!!!


----------



## Ron (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

Guys,
Got the following message at start up in my frens PC.........

*img153.imageshack.us/img153/9200/ronakaj7.jpg


----------



## blueshift (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

@Ron,
Check your startup entries in msconfig.

In your registry editor, navigate to this key.
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Userinit
Its value must be (similar to): C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe
Anything after that must be deleted. but DON'T delete the whole value itself....just delete after the key value given above.
Also the Shell value must be Explorer.exe . Anything after that must be deleyted.


----------



## Ron (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

@blueshift
thnks buddy....
My fren got the message in his PC...I will tell him to do wht u said.........

==

Hey...
i am getting this message while shutting down my PC...................



> The Drive is not ready for use; its door may be open.Pls check drive a: and make sure the disk is inserted. and blblabla...........



.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

_First post updated with Q. 28..._


----------



## avtarkaint (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

u r genius bro thanks. it really help me alot


----------



## avtarkaint (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

*2. Whenever I double-click on any drive in My Computer, a open with window opens.
what to do now i have done step no 2 solution provided by u but didnt work. reply me dear
*


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*



avtarkaint said:


> *2. Whenever I double-click on any drive in My Computer, a open with window opens.
> what to do now i have done step no 2 solution provided by u but didnt work. reply me dear
> *



start-->> run-->> type *regsvr32 /i shell32.dll* -->>Ok.

Restart windows...should solve your problem.


----------



## napster007 (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

i use the ms office 2007(enterprise) i'm not able to remove the "ctfmon.exe" because i cant find the "Alternative User Input" in office shared feaures. help!


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

^^ Use this:

*CTFMON-Remover: Remove the Annoying ctfmon.exe from Windows*


----------



## avtarkaint (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*



ravi_9793 said:


> start-->> run-->> type *regsvr32 /i shell32.dll* -->>Ok.
> 
> Restart windows...should solve your problem.



tried this one also ravi but didnt work. now i m getting automatically my document opens on startup i tried step no 6 but it makes my pc unable to boot any more it shows boot error & disk boot failure.........


----------



## ashisharya (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

damn gud


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

_Thread updated with a few Vista Problems and their solutions..._


----------



## pushkaraj (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

Hey vishal, you have indeed solved most of the commonly occuring problems.
Great job *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/113.gif


----------



## Ron (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

hey vish bro.......
Suggestion: Pls separate vista and xp problems.........

why dont u start a new thread which contains only win  vista problem.........


----------



## nish121 (Jan 24, 2008)

*cLONE dVD pROBLEMS*

When i want to copy the entire disc..its showing media error after reading the image while writing..but when the option is copy only movie..then its functioning well and writing..ut in the end it loses its original quality...Y is this so..


----------



## photon (Jan 26, 2008)

*But i can not enter reg edit how i will go to hot key.....*

Problem with me is i can not enter regedit or gpedit.msc  It says regedit is disabled by admin! 
I have tried to run gpedit.msc  It opens up, but when i tried to enter in a submenu then Group Policy editor window also closes autometically. I have tried in safe mode also. Result same. What I should do? Is it due to some virus?
________________________________________________________
 Story:  I was having some encrypted and hidden files in my computer.When i tried to make hidden files visible i found that, Folder option in control panel is not avialable in my computer.So i am unable to view the hidden files.When i click the folder option icon in a window nothing happens.
Is it disabled by Autopatcher XP? (I have romoved it also.)

 If i repair XP then the encryped datas will be accessable or not?


----------



## SLIPKNOT (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

Great help.............


----------



## adi007 (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: But i can not enter reg edit how i will go to hot key.....*



photon said:


> Problem with me is i can not enter regedit or gpedit.msc  It says regedit is disabled by admin!
> I have tried to run gpedit.msc  It opens up, but when i tried to enter in a submenu then Group Policy editor window also closes autometically. I have tried in safe mode also. Result same. What I should do? Is it due to some virus?
> ________________________________________________________
> Story:  I was having some encrypted and hidden files in my computer.When i tried to make hidden files visible i found that, Folder option in control panel is not avialable in my computer.So i am unable to view the hidden files.When i click the folder option icon in a window nothing happens.
> ...


u can find the solution given by vishal gupta just refer to the first post and first question in this thread
link:*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=535113&postcount=1


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

when i applying some theme VistaXP_VS_ or VistaVG Black Theme after appying there is no changes no black colour is showing only border color is changing i also repair xp but problem still same


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

koi to bato verna format karna pade ga


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

^^ Try to create new topic for your problems, it'll help in getting others attention. 

Reg. to your problem, run UXTheme Patcher in Safe Mode and then try to apply the theme.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

yes i do that but nothing happpen


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

Amazing tutorial a long list.
1000000000000000000000/10

Vista Guruji


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

Mr. Vista, about
31. Hibernate option suddenly disappeared from Startmenu in Windows Vista.

has MS solved this issue? 

today, when power went down, i tried to search in "MS (offline) Help", but found nothing. 
its really annoying.

hope they fix this issue maybe in SP1.

i googled the solution,  *support.microsoft.com/kb/928897 as i thought this thread was for XP only.

btw  you can create a new thread for Vista & let this be a XP only. (mentioning in title too)


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

Awesome help thread.. THanx


----------



## mikeon (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

Hey this thread really helped me a lot ! My PC got infected with the Funny ust scandal.avi virus, and after that I could'nt view my hidden files, did a quick search and voila! there was the answer !


----------



## kshitizsingh (Feb 29, 2008)

*hello vishal....thanx*

hello vishal ..i am kshitiz...first of all thanx very much u have done very nice work...but vishal my problem remain same......hidden files can't see ...i have change the valve 0 to 1 but it can be 0 again hidden\showall...portion....and second thing drive again open in another windows...pl vishal help me ...give me some tips on that problems...


----------



## ajayritik (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

Hi Vishal. Can you tell me how I can import bookmarks in Mozilla? I have taken a backup of it but unable to import them again. Can't I merge my previous favorites again?


----------



## blueshift (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*



ajayritik said:


> Hi Vishal. Can you tell me how I can import bookmarks in Mozilla? I have taken a backup of it but unable to import them again. Can't I merge my previous favorites again?


Can u not import using *Bookmarks > Organize bookmarks > File > Import > From file*.
You must import the bookmarks.html file.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

Thanks a lot blueshift!


----------



## harish_21_10 (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

this is an excellect thread...thanks for sharing Vishal...good stuff


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/4-20080305013023.jpg*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/2-20080305011627.jpg*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/5-20080305013023.jpg

one thing that i hate about Vista.
by default the "sort by '*type*' " is unchecked.
i've (we)  to enable it manually in each & every folder. 

Mr.Vista, can you give some reg. hack to enable this 'sort by "type"' in all folders...?


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

^^ Did you try "Apply to All folders" option in "Folder Options"?


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

no. i dint.

doing now
=--------

done. thank you.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

^^ Welcome.


----------



## aritrap (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

*OFF TOPIC*
I visited your site. I have not downloaded anything yet but i think that u upload ur files to mediafire. 

I suggest you use www.boxstr.com as there ur files never get deleted and you get 5GB of storage and u can upload files in separate folders. Thereby u can upload all ur softwares to one folder and give ur that link. This site also provides direct links for free. No waiting time for the downloads to start.


----------



## peiyush (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

Hi Vishal ji


i used xp sp2


in my system window firewal sudenly stoped and after dat i could not start firewal.Please tell me how can i solve this problem.


Thanks


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*



peiyush said:


> Hi Vishal ji
> 
> 
> i used xp sp2
> ...


Are you using some other firewall or any internet security suit??


----------



## cooldudie3 (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

But it shud still work even if he has another one..
And why would he need the windows one if he has another so I doubt he has another firewall


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

In Vista
In which folder the update files are saved into?

i've Office 2007 on desktop & laptop, & thru MS update, Office SP1 is available(193MB), now i dont want to d/l same update two times.


----------



## sauravgr8 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

woo, i am gonna save this thread to my favourites for future reference.


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

That was gr8.Thanx for sm tips..


----------



## peiyush (May 11, 2008)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

Hi VISHAL ji

i want to hide my login account in xp sp2 with other.How can it posible.

Please reply thanks


----------



## photon (May 14, 2008)

*Struck with Snake.exe.vbs*

Hi Vishal,
   Your thread helped me a lot .I learned a lot from you. Thans from my heart. 
  Help me for mmy problems.

1.     I have struck with a  virus. I think it is snake.exe.vbs
It copies all the file and folder with an extension  .exe makes it read only and shows as a application. It  make the original folder(without extension) hidden, whose hidden option is internally disabled. It makes all the original and the copied folders read only. I cannot install or modify anything. I can not access C:\windows .It makes the folder option disappeared from control panel. Whenever I place the mouse over any file the information window shows as: 

File version: 1.0.0.1
Date Created  04/05/2008 8:06 PM
Size: 180 KB 

By clicking properties also it shows size as 180 KB, in properties version  it shows  created by Mrs. Challenger.

To enable folder option I have done the following:
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\currentVersion\Policies\Explorer
NoFolderOptions  DWORD value to  ‘0’.

After restarting the folder option is coming up but it is holding for few seconds. Value becomes ‘1’ .


Then I have tried the following as suggested 

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced
In right-side pane, change value of "Hidden" to 1 - To show hidden files.

After restarting the folder option is coming up but it is also not holding.

I scanned with ESET NOD32 Smart Security 3.0.650.0 Database sign. 2945(20080313).  But no result.
I tried to repair XP but sorry..

What to do?

2.    I cannot log on through any limited user account. It hangs with welcome screen. 
But if I try to enter by switching user from administrator account, then a Box pops up in welcome screen saying “Windows can not log you on because your profile can not be loaded. Check that you are connected to the network, or that your network is functioning correctly. If this problem persist contact to your network administrator.” 
 What is it?


----------



## chandal_keta (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*



Vishal Gupta said:


> Guys!
> 
> I have seen lots of members starting new threads for already discussed problems. We always ask them to search in forum or post the existing thread links.
> So I decided to make this thread. I searched the forum and tried my best to cover all frequently asked problems with their solutions.
> ...


really nice and good work....thanks buddy!!

chandal


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

Did you have to quote the whole post! that was really long
Anyways, good work buddy!


----------



## dreamsalive (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

hey vishal how can u say it took u 6-7hrs to make this post.i mean, u have given the same post in chip website much earlier & here u just need to copy/paste it & i wonder it took u 7 hrs...............clever.
          ANYWAYS,gr8 post once again.(PC world forum next?!?)


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

^^ lol. I meant the time spent in compiling the article and not in posting. 
btw I posted this tutorial first in Digit forum and then in Chip forum.


----------



## sarwar kumar (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

Vishal, you are simply great.Superb. Pl. keep this rare quality of sharing.
I had the following problem-

2. Whenever I double-click on any drive/folder in My Computer, a Search window opens.

Sol: Open regedit and goto following keys one by one:


Code:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shell
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Drive\shellIn right-side pane, delete the "Default" key. If it doesnt work then delete the key "find" under both.

I have tried this, though the drive is opening normally but folders are not opening.An error message comes "This file does not have a program associated with it for performing this action.Create an association in the Folder Options Control Panel."
I tried this also in the Folders Options>File Types. In the File Folder Advanced Tab>Actions there is only one option-find.Further in the File>Advanced Tab>Actions there are two options explore and open.I tried both of these to set as Default,alternatively but in vain.Problem still persists.
Waiting for your help ...


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

HI vishal
My desktop refuses to show icons of the program for some reason
It just shows a dos type rectangular box as a shortcut
This is even happening in the start menu 
It looks very ugly
How do I fix it?


----------



## surinder (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

My system configuration is Athlon X2 4000+,ASUS M2N-MX, 1GB DDR2 RAM,Onboard NVIDIA 6100 VGA,17" LCD from VEIWSONIC.On my system C++ and TC giving me only blank screen when running after installation but same copies of these programs working perfectly on my another system which is E7200+ASUSP5KPL-VM,2GB DDR2 RAM,XFX 8600GT and SAMSUNG 17" CRT.What could be the problem? Please help.


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

After i uninstalled the Vista SP1 from laptop, this problem has arised.
The "uninstall/move option" is faded for all the apps. whose icons are missing.
the icons for the programs/apps. in "Uninstall Programs" are missing (showing prog. icon).

*img215.imageshack.us/img215/8112/68105703no0.th.jpg *img529.imageshack.us/img529/1729/89381899az7.th.jpg*img529.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif

tried almost all "repair options" in Tune Up Utilities, but no avail.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

EVery time I close a word file, an error comes that word recovered from an error, an option comes to restart word, with two tabs for send error report, or don't sed...

What's the problem? The files do get saved though, but itz really irritating


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

^^I think your problem will be solved by disabling the error reporting service. Go to start> run> services.msc and hit enter.
Look for the error reporting service. When you find it, double click on it. Change the startup type to disabled. Apply the changes and restart your system.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

I've done that months ago!!!


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

How am I supposed to know that??
You should've said it.


----------



## mihir.tailor (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

hi !!
recently i upgraded my computer and got winxp on new hdd . .now the new hdd is sata and the old one IS IDE ,, i have firerfox installed on my old system and oodles of favourites saved ... now the question is how do i import those favourites from old hdd on my newly installed firefox on new system please help


----------



## iMav (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

^^ Pretty simple. 

Open the Firefox on the old system -> Bookmarks -> Organize Backups -> Import & Export -> Backup.

Now save the file somewhere and copy it to the new system and then repeat the above steps, instead of backup use Restore -> Choose file option.

PS: This is under the assumption that you have FF3.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 22, 2008)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

Use Mozback software to backup all the data and restore again.easy to use


----------



## anandh_kumardme (Nov 22, 2008)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

regsvr.exe not found error


----------



## iMav (Nov 22, 2008)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

Try this:

start -> run -> sfc /scannow


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

My problem:-  i keep some of my fully private files in my pen drive, but my brother may find out what i have kept in my pen drive so can you please tell me how can i password protect my pendrive?


----------



## kmvinodkm (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

My problem is 
We have a mapped network drive in Windows Xp PRof. System.The contents of this drive are not fully displayed.Some files are missing from the folders.
the files are originally residing in the folder and can be opened in other systems.the files are not hidden. anybody have solution on this???????


----------



## clayman (Feb 9, 2009)

*Thanks!*

@Vishal
 I had problem number 23 & well, you fixed it! thanks!!!


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

my shaplus is not working in Vista 64 showing error "Run Time Error -6 Overflow"


----------



## ashok jain (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*



jojothedragon said:


> My problem:-  i keep some of my fully private files in my pen drive, but my brother may find out what i have kept in my pen drive so can you please tell me how can i password protect my pendrive?



Dear ,

If u r using transcend drive then use elite software of transcend , u can use many free software for pendrive for lock.

Regards


----------



## Naran (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

Hi  Vishal!
Your post was ofcourse awsome!!! No Doubt

As I was having the problem with the drives, which always opened the search window
whenever I double clicked on it.
And as you mentioned I deleted the "Find" from the mentioned "shell" registry key.
Now I am able to open the drive but *not any thing inside it by double clicking*????


----------



## anshad666 (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

hiii...any body knw how to reset vista administrator password..??plzzzzzz??


----------



## warezcool (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*



navjotjsingh said:


> Vishal...regarding ctfmon.exe problem....that solution is only valid uptil Office 2003. What to do in case of Office 2007? That solution does not work in Office 2007.



well for office 2007 you can disable it by doing the following
Control Panel > Regional and Language options > Go to the Language tab > select Details > Go to the Advanced tab and select the Option which says " Turn off advanced text services " 
Thanks for the post Vishal will surely cut someones work down


----------



## sarwar kumar (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

I don't find volume icon in system tray though I've selected "Place Volume Icon in the Taskbar" option in the Sounds & Audio Devices-Volume tab.Any help?
OS-Windows Xp Prof
sarwar.kumar@gmail.com


----------



## Naughti (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

i'm using a windows sp2 & it is now infected by a virus(expexted to be trojan) which has spreaded all the .exe files in system 32 & other software programees.....

it is still there in my hard disk even after its complete format.

help me.....

wat i do with this now???


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*



sarwar kumar said:


> I don't find volume icon in system tray though I've selected "Place Volume Icon in the Taskbar" option in the Sounds & Audio Devices-Volume tab.Any help?
> OS-Windows Xp Prof
> sarwar.kumar@gmail.com



I too have the same problem
What I do is, Bring up "Task Manager"-->Select "Explorer.exe"-->press "End Task"-->Then "New Task"-->Type "Explorer.exe" and press enter.
And this works
Check it in ur PC


----------



## rajhot (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*



Naughti said:


> i'm using a windows sp2 & it is now infected by a virus(expexted to be trojan) which has spreaded all the .exe files in system 32 & other software programees.....
> 
> it is still there in my hard disk even after its complete format.
> 
> ...


u don't have any anti-virus?


----------



## sarwar kumar (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*



rhitwick said:


> I too have the same problem
> What I do is, Bring up "Task Manager"-->Select "Explorer.exe"-->press "End Task"-->Then "New Task"-->Type "Explorer.exe" and press enter.
> And this works
> Check it in ur PC


Thnx it works but the volume icon again disappears when the computer is restarted


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*



sarwar kumar said:


> Thnx it works but the volume icon again disappears when the computer is restarted


I know, it happens with me too...
As its not THAT important I leave it as is...


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

I have a problem. When I start the computer, I get the error message

"Invalid Win32 application"


----------



## samridh94 (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

i have 2 user accounts in mah comp
		installed maya in the admin account
		it worked for the first time

		from next time onwards whenever i open the visor window or colour box from assign new material, maya gives error and stops working and closes.
	then worked on it from the other account

	then also it worked for the first time
		then again it didnt work next time(same problem)
		it gives some error like "attempting to save in c:/users /sam/appdata/temp/local/........"
pls help


----------



## orkut_dude (Jul 10, 2009)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

I think you people should ask questions by creating a new topic
Its wirtten in the "How to ask Questions" guide my the mod.

Btw i cant create a new topic ...its saying the following
*orkut_dude*, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:


Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.
I am new here ..so admin wouldnt hav disabled...And i did activate my account using acount activation number ...Help me Out!


----------



## rakesh.gangwar1994 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

help me guys

i hav a P4 processor, 2 GB ram nd WD 320 GB hard drive

i have an important data on my hard drive which doesnt have windows installed on it as i formatted it from other machine and took the data frm tht machine. my hard drive has 5 partitions but when i try to install XP on it it displays on partition tht is a dynamic volume. it asks me to delete whole partiton i.e format my whole hard drive

i dont want to lose my data

plz help me wht to do...

i hav tried using live ubuntu which displays my data on my hard drive on different partitions...

but its of no use


plz help me ppl......


----------



## chirayu garg (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

MY hard drives opens in a new window when I double click on them in my computer will sol. to problem 4 at the beggining of this thread sort it out.


----------



## plybz18 (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*



orkut_dude said:


> I think you people should ask questions by creating a new topic
> Its wirtten in the "How to ask Questions" guide my the mod.
> 
> Btw i cant create a new topic ...its saying the following
> ...




s same prob for me i could not able to post new thread, can some one help us on this...


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

@orkut_dude and @plybz18: I think there is a forum restriction that if you don't have a a certain amount of total posts or are new to the forum, you cannot create a thread. It was done to prevent spammers from making spam threads once they join and usually have their post count low at that time.  Therefore once you have a certain of posts, you can post. i don't know the exact number though.

You can also contact the admins to get help on this matter.


----------



## sukhvinder (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

when I am opening mozilaa farefox pdf file not opening......showing white paper  only................please help ........wht can I do?


----------



## sukhvinder (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

when I am opening mozilaa farefox pdf file not opening......showing white paper only................please help ........wht can I do?


----------



## sukhvinder (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

when I am opening mozilaa farefox pdf file not opening......showing white paper only................please help ........wht can I do?


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

^ From next time post the same question only once  And could you please rephrase your question...it's a bit confusing to understand. I think you are trying to open a pdf file with mozilla firefox..well it won't work. You will need a PDF viewer such as Adobe reader or Foixt PDF Reader etc.


----------



## sunil1882 (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

same problem


----------



## sunil1882 (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

same problem, unable to create a new thread


----------



## lokesh_45 (Sep 17, 2009)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

Please help of for software

i have one jpg(actually the word doc is coverted to jpg format. 

I want software to reconvert jpg format to word document. Please help me..


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 17, 2009)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

simple.. from folder options.. select view tab and uncheck "Hide Extensions of known file types" you can see your .JPG extension at the end of that file. Right click the file and select rename and rename the .jpg to .doc . It is that simple. No need to for any software.


----------



## a_medico (Sep 17, 2009)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*



lokesh_45 said:


> Please help of for software
> 
> i have one jpg(actually the word doc is coverted to jpg format.
> 
> I want software to reconvert jpg format to word document. Please help me..



Or maybe he needs to extract the text from the jpg file. OCR software is the solution.

Following softwares :-

Omnipage (Best according to me)
Readiris Pro
Abbyy Finereader

And there are many free ones too. Just google for free OCR softwares.


----------



## vat35 (Sep 28, 2009)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

my computer suddenly restarts and shows that it has a recoverd from a serious error and the details are
error signature

BCCode : e3     BCP1 : 84902D90     BCP2 : 83CA0440     BCP3 : 84A96E78     
BCP4 : 00000003     OSVer : 5_1_2600     SP : 2_0     Product : 256_1 


files included in error

D:\DOCUME~1\Ashok\LOCALS~1\Temp\WERc324.dir00\Mini092809-01.dmp
D:\DOCUME~1\Ashok\LOCALS~1\Temp\WERc324.dir00\sysdata.xml 

please helpme out with this


----------



## atanudey1977 (Oct 9, 2009)

*Problem With MS Word 2007 (reply me soon)*

i just create a file with text and photo and i save that file and close MS word. after that when i re open the file with MS Word 2007. it shows MS word is unable to open file more than 512MB. 

actual size of file made 525MB.

My problem is ms word 2007 refuses to open more than file size 512mb. how can i open this file.

reply me as soon as possible.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 9, 2009)

*Re: Problem With MS Word 2007 (reply me soon)*



atanudey1977 said:


> i just create a file with text and photo and i save that file and close MS word. after that when i re open the file with MS Word 2007. it shows MS word is unable to open file more than 512MB.
> 
> actual size of file made 525MB.
> 
> ...


Good very good...
U needed a 512MB word doc???!!!!

Well this is what I found on net...



> Assuming it is a Word 2007 file, save a copy of the file and rename the
> ..docx to .zip. You can try going in and deleting some of the photos or lower
> the resolution. I am also assuming you have a lot of huge photos in there.


Source: *www.howtofixcomputers.com/forums/microsoft-office/word-can-not-open-file-259531.html

Try these links too:
LINK1
LINK2


----------



## Krow (Oct 9, 2009)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

WTH?  Is that even possible? I am assuming it took you some patience to make that doc.


----------



## khan20 (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

hi i m new to this forum so can any body give me this software pls
*WML Editor 3.2* Pls Need it urgently sorry if posted in wrong thread but mods u must also keep a Sticky request thread sorry if said anything wrong.


----------



## Krow (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

If you want it in the Digit DVD, go here: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1190566#post1190566

If you want to download (assuming it is free), do a google search and find it. If you want a crack or something similarly illegal, then I'm sorry, but this is not the right place to ask. It becomes against forum rules.


----------



## animishprime (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

since i couldn't post anywhere else my problem,i am posting it here.
*www.4shared.com/file/169498018/d49c49fc/01122009653.html
this msg alongwith BSOD is coming everytime i shutdown my pc.i am using xp.
and also i cant hibernate it perfectly .everytime after using pc for sometime,i have to restart it and then only it hibernates.


----------



## justme101 (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

hello everyone urgent help required!!...i am facing an issue hope u or anyone here can help me..!!
i used to record me fav songs from  streaming audio on the internet...but i am simply not able to do it now...i used jetaudio to record the audio...but i also tried the windows default sound recorder and many other softwares...but i don't seem to get anywhere...!!!
HELP NEEDED GUYS...!!!


----------



## keepguessing (Dec 24, 2009)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

okie. . dese are the problems 'm facing right now. .

1)windows 7  is lost coz i had to re-install XP. .  (solution found. . )
2)'m using a Intel D945gcnl motherboard. . so after re-installing my XP i tried installing the drivers form the CD provided by the motherboard n also tried installing form the latest drivers downloaded form the net. . but thn th LAN and the sound drivers jus refuse to install. .  

well. . the lan drivers do install but they never work. . so i had to plugin my modem via a USB cable . . so LAN issue is sorted(kinda) 

so the problem now 'm facing is. . the sound drivers. .  how do i install them. ..??  0.0!!

plz help me!!! :'(

---------- Post added at 08:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:02 PM ----------

okie. . dese are the problems 'm facing right now. .

1)windows 7  is lost coz i had to re-install XP. .  (solution found. . )
2)'m using a Intel D945gcnl motherboard. . so after re-installing my XP i tried installing the drivers form the CD provided by the motherboard n also tried installing form the latest drivers downloaded form the net. . but thn th LAN and the sound drivers jus refuse to install. .  

well. . the lan drivers do install but they never work. . so i had to plugin my modem via a USB cable . . so LAN issue is sorted(kinda) 

so the problem now 'm facing is. . the sound drivers. .  how do i install them. ..??  0.0!!

plz help me!!! :'(


----------



## pranav.seth (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

hi , i am new to thinkdigit.co so if i make any mistake plz forgive me. i have a sony vaio laptop model no. (vgn-nr310e)
 installed with windows vista home premium. today after installing the drivers provided with my webcam (iball webcam C12.0) , i restarted my pc and it said "\windows\system32\config\system is corrupt or missing please insert the operating system cd and reboot" i got the laptop as a gift and don't have the os cd. PLZ HELP MEE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

Ok insert the DVD and reboot and repair. After that boot into Safe Mode and uninstall the drivers.


----------



## pranav.seth (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

i do not have the cd
!!!!


----------



## aaronlivera (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

pls can u tell me where can i get the software mobiclip for nokia n93 music edition

i had a movie gostrider which was pre loaded in it and it had an extention called gostrider.mo.... i with out knowning uninstalled the software mobiclip(its a separate player for that movie)  which was also preloaded!!

please can some one tell me wer i can get this software!!!!


----------



## Mahendrasingh703 (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

a lot of thanks for these solution


----------



## celldweller1591 (Apr 25, 2010)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*



aaronlivera said:


> pls can u tell me where can i get the software mobiclip for nokia n93 music edition
> 
> i had a movie gostrider which was pre loaded in it and it had an extention called gostrider.mo.... i with out knowning uninstalled the software mobiclip(its a separate player for that movie)  which was also preloaded!!
> 
> please can some one tell me wer i can get this software!!!!



You can see here for download link

---------- Post added at 05:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:33 AM ----------




keepguessing said:


> okie. . dese are the problems 'm facing right now. .
> 
> 1)windows 7  is lost coz i had to re-install XP. .  (solution found. . )
> 2)'m using a Intel D945gcnl motherboard. . so after re-installing my XP i tried installing the drivers form the CD provided by the motherboard n also tried installing form the latest drivers downloaded form the net. . but thn th LAN and the sound drivers jus refuse to install. .
> ...



well , you can get windows 7 back easily . 
1.Insert Win 7 installation DVD and boot from DVD drive. While in some older systems you may have to change boot order through system BIOS, most newer systems allow booting from DVD without changing boot order by simply clicking on any key when prompted to doing so.

2.  Choose your default "Language", "Time", and "keyboard Input" on the first window and click next.
You’re now presented with 3 choices. Click on "Repair Your Computer" to gain access to the System Recovery window.

Now choose "Command Prompt" in order to run the desired utility which is called "bootsect.exe". Bootsect is located inside the boot folder so change your directory to boot.
Now run
"*bootrec.exe /nt60 C:\*" (replace C:\ by the drive letter in which your windows 7 was installed).
After that, type 
*bootrec.exe /fixmbr *
*bootrec.exe /fixboot *
*bootrec.exe /rebuildbcd*

4. Restart your computer and your computer will surely run fine.
For details see this page 

---------- Post added at 06:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:44 AM ----------




animishprime said:


> since i couldn't post anywhere else my problem,i am posting it here.
> *www.4shared.com/file/169498018/d49c49fc/01122009653.html
> this msg alongwith BSOD is coming everytime i shutdown my pc.i am using xp.
> and also i cant hibernate it perfectly .everytime after using pc for sometime,i have to restart it and then only it hibernates.



1)Stop 0xA messages encountered when performing an upgrade to Windows XP
OR
Stop 0xA message encountered after installing a driver, service, or firmware. 
OR
Stop 0xA messages can also be the sign of failing hardware.

*Stop 0×0000000A or IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL”*

Technically, this error condition means that a kernel-mode process or driver tried to access a memory location to which it did not have permission, or at a kernel Interrupt ReQuest Level (IRQL) that was too high.The IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL bug check has a value of 0×0000000A. This indicates that Microsoft Windows or a kernel-mode driver accessed paged memory at DISPATCH_LEVEL or above.

>>One solution in these cases is to remove non required device drivers and system services (such as virus scanners) prior to running setup. Once you have successfully upgraded to Windows XP, obtain and install new Windows XP compatible drivers for your computers related hardware.

>>To resolve an error caused by a faulty device driver, system service, or BIOS

Restart your computer.
Press F8 at the character-based menu that displays the operating system choices.
Select the Last Known Good Configuration option from the Windows Advanced Options menu. This option is most effective when only one driver or service is added at a time.

>>To resolve an error caused by an incompatible device driver, system service, virus scanner, or backup tool

-Check the System Log in Event Viewer for error messages that might identify the device or driver that caused the error.
-Try disabling memory caching of the BIOS.
-Run the hardware diagnostics supplied by the system manufacturer, especially the memory scanner. For details on these procedures, see the owner’s manual for your computer.
-Make sure the latest Service Pack is installed.
-If your system has small computer system interface (SCSI) adapters, contact the adapter manufacturer to obtain updated Windows drivers. Try disabling sync negotiation in the SCSI BIOS, checking the cabling and the SCSI IDs of each device, and confirming proper termination.
-For integrated device electronics (IDE) devices, define the onboard IDE port as Primary only. Also, check each IDE device for the proper master/subordinate/stand-alone setting. Try removing all IDE devices except for hard disks.

If nothing works :-

Try repairing you windows xp using the follwoing steps !
1)Boot the computer using the XP CD. You may need to change the boot order in the system BIOS so the CD boots before the hard drive. Check your system documentation for steps to access the BIOS and change the boot order.
When you see the "Welcome To Setup" screen, you will see the options below  
This portion of the Setup program prepares Microsoft 

2)Windows XP to run on your computer:

   To setup Windows XP now, press ENTER.

   To repair a Windows XP installation using Recovery Console, press R.

   To quit Setup without installing Windows XP, press F3.

3)Press Enter to start the Windows Setup.   Do Not choose "To repair a Windows XP installation using the Recovery Console, press  R", (you Do Not want to load Recovery Console). I repeat, Do Not choose "To repair a Windows XP installation using the Recovery Console, press  R". 

4)Accept the License Agreement and Windows will search for existing Windows installations.

5)Select the XP installation you want to repair from the list and press R to start the repair.

6)Setup will copy the necessary files to the hard drive and reboot.  Do not press any key to boot from CD when the message appears. Setup will continue as if it were doing a clean install, but your applications and settings will remain intact.


----------



## ghdfans2010 (Jun 3, 2010)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

Thanks for your post!


----------



## Adam Cruge (Jun 3, 2010)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

I am using Windows XP SP3 on my desktop computer. It has good configuration. 250 HD Intel Core 2 Duo MB and 2 GB DDR2 RAM. It used to run very fast and perfectly as well.
But for the last few weeks it started to work unexpectadly. Sounds skipping, startup too slow, and getting hanged frequently.
So I thought it might be a virus issue. And did scan my computer with my BD Total Security 2010 and found no virus. Then decided to format the computer and installed nothing except Avast antivirus.
Two days later same problem started. Avast boot scan showed no warning at all. I don't know what is happening. When my previous harddisk was installed same problem occured and now it has been a few months when I installed a new hard disk.
My Hijackthis log as follows. Please suggest me how to fix my computer.

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 12:25:19, on 03/06/2010
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\DAEMON Tools\daemon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel Audio Studio\IntelAudioStudio.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\JetAudio\jetAudio.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Home\Desktop\HiJackThis.exe
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = *go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = *go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = *go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = *go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = *go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = *go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DAEMON Tools] "C:\Program Files\DAEMON Tools\daemon.exe" -lang 1033
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Persistence] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SigmatelSysTrayApp] sttray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelAudioStudio] "C:\Program Files\Intel Audio Studio\IntelAudioStudio.exe" TRAY
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast!] C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'Default user')
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - *update.microsoft.com/microsof...?1274975738890
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - *update.microsoft.com/microsof...?1274975628640
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{F0CDA146-28AE-491D-AEB1-EDAE1C97BCCE}: NameServer = 218.248.255.162 218.248.255.163
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: avast! iAVS4 Control Service (aswUpdSv) - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Mail Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Web Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
--
End of file - 5135 bytes


----------



## celldweller1591 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

Log is fine. Get a registry mechanic and tweak your registry. Remove unncessary apps from startup and check your cpu fan and heat sink for dust, clean all of it. sound skipping probkem may be due to old drivers, try upgrade drivers ! Get Zonealram firewall to monitor any suspicious activity in your pc !


----------



## Adam Cruge (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

I first did system restore...then the problem was fixed ...bt suddenly that day itself the same problem started...i tried to do system restore again...bt after getting restart it says the restoring task is incomplete...
Please help me...


----------



## celldweller1591 (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: MUST READ: FreQuently AsKed ProBlems WITH SoluTions...*

Try Repair Install in xp-sp3 by replacing all windows files from the one in the Cd. To do this :- 

Boot the computer using the XP CD. You may need to change the boot order in the system BIOS so the CD boots before the hard drive. Check your system documentation for steps to access the BIOS and change the boot order.
When you see the "Welcome To Setup" screen, you will see the options below  
This portion of the Setup program prepares Microsoft 

Windows XP to run on your computer:

 1)To setup Windows XP now, press ENTER.

2)To repair a Windows XP installation using Recovery Console, press R.

3)To quit Setup without installing Windows XP, press F3.

Press Enter to start the Windows Setup.   
Do Not choose "To repair a Windows XP installation using the Recovery Console, press  R", (you Do Not want to load Recovery Console). I repeat, Do Not choose "To repair a Windows XP installation using the Recovery Console, press  R". 

Accept the License Agreement and Windows will search for existing Windows installations.

Select the XP installation you want to repair from the list and press R to start the repair. 

If Repair is not one of the options, END setup. Let the setup work, after reboot dont press anything.

Setup will copy the necessary files to the hard drive and reboot.  Do not press any key to boot from CD when the message appears. Setup will continue as if it were doing a clean install, but your applications and settings will remain intact.

See details here *www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/helpandsupport/learnmore/tips/doug92.mspx


----------



## Adam Cruge (Jun 30, 2010)

I have done several times doing reinstallation, but that lasts for at most one or two days, sometimes less than that. Again the same problem starts.


----------



## livebyfaith.anu (Jul 5, 2010)

I have Hp-dv6 2159tx laptop using Windows7 Home Premium updated.
I have BSNL boradband connection.
Whenever I use bittorrent application to download data my other browsing activities on every browser and other downloading clients get reduced to speed below 10kbps, to only open google it takes time.
Please tell me solution....
Thanks in advance.

---------- Post added at 07:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:57 PM ----------

How to reset wrong BIOS update?
My friend has update his BIOS Intel moterboard 865GS having P4 processor.
PC is not starting.NO display.
Both LEDs on case are lit costantly.
Please help to recover pc...

---------- Post added at 07:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:00 PM ----------

In my Internet Explorer in win7 I d*ont get option on right click menu on any link to 'Open in* *New Tab'.*...I have also tried it reseting in Internet Option menu..
But problem persists....
Please help.


----------



## celldweller1591 (Aug 4, 2010)

> In my Internet Explorer in win7 I dont get option on right click menu on any link to 'Open in New Tab'....


Try Opera or Firefox or Chrome. They are safe, fast and far better than IE.


> Whenever I use bittorrent application to download data my other browsing activities on every browser and other downloading clients get reduced to speed below 10kbps


Which clients you are using and what is the max speed of download u get via torrents ?


----------



## Tathaga (Aug 8, 2010)

i am searching for a ERP software like SAP Business One

I downloaded OpenERP but its too much user unfriendly

Is there any crack for SAP B1 ??
or is thr any place whr i can get da LICENSE FILE (like i get kaspersky keys thru torrent) ??


----------



## celldweller1591 (Aug 8, 2010)

See this list and see if anyone here suits you - List of OSS ERP
And we dont really give info regarding cracks at TDF


----------



## Neuron (Aug 9, 2010)

> How to reset wrong BIOS update?
> My friend has update his BIOS Intel moterboard 865GS having P4 processor.
> PC is not starting.NO display.
> Both LEDs on case are lit costantly.
> Please help to recover pc...



The only way to fix bios failure is to take your motherboard to the nearest service center and get the bios chip replaced.


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 21, 2010)

Sorry guys to post it in this thread!!There is some problem whenever I start a new thread there is an error that my post was less than 10 characters.
Few days ago my system went bust so I bought a new system(CPU,MoBo,RAM) yeasterday keeping the same 2 HDDs(1 500GB Seagate n another 1TB Seagate) with Windows XP installed in the 1TB which had some valuable personal files on the desktop.When I bought the parts from the shop the guy told me that I hv to install a fresh copy of XP as the new hardware wont recognize the old OS.So I installed a fresh copy of XP in the 500GB HDD but I kept the old XP as it was in the 1TB.Obviously as the shop guy told me the new system doesn't detect the old XP while booting.But I want those desktop files badly which was in the prev OS.Does any1 hv any idea abt it?

1 thing I tried was - after installin the new copy in the 500GB I tries acessing the Documents n Settings folder of the old OS but go an error "Acess is denied."Plz,can any1 help me with this issue?


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 21, 2010)

2 simple ways: 

1. 500Gb as primary OS drive. 1Tb as secondary & copy files from 1Tb to 500Gb or just keep as it is. 1Tb have Xp, Win7, Win98 doesn't matter as you using OS from 500Gb. OS on 1Tb is inactive.

2. plug in your 1Tb HDD & use a live CD (Ubuntu 10.04LTS works fine) to copy the files from the C drive to D/E/F/G/H or whatever other drive you have.

Oops not noticed last line. than you can try the 2nd route. or, theres another way. you can try out DOS.


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 21, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> theres another way. you can try out DOS.


DOS!!hmm..how is it to be done?


----------



## celldweller1591 (Nov 21, 2010)

well you need fairly good knowledge of DOS. 
Try this simple procedure.


> cd d:\Documents and Settings\
> attrib
> copy *c:\backup
> or
> ...



I suggest you to use Ubuntu live-cd to get your data back with in a minute.


----------



## Prince Sinha (Nov 23, 2010)

I got the same problem with Yahoo messenger it don't seems to help even after installing the script from the site u mentioned above.


----------



## sam_azad (Dec 21, 2010)

is there any way to make a folder without name...????


----------



## justme101 (Dec 23, 2010)

hey guys need help ....

i was using windows xp sp3 which was working fine but recently when i switched on my pc..i got the famous BSOD and as expected the pc wont start it justs keep restarting after flashing the BSOD screen..i thought of formatting but i got another error before the loading screen which read "a CMOS battery failure has occured press enter to contiune.." so i click enter and the pc starts to boot...but to add to the situation i cant format the ccurrent windows installation) .... after passing throug some parts of the installation it either says "windows cannot locate the cdrom" or it says "windows cannot format the drive...blah blah...(not the exact message but i think it meant my hard disk is F***ed up..) "
so guys need some REAL EXPERT ADVICE HERE...!!!!!!!!


----------



## papashango_cs (Jan 6, 2011)

hello
i have win 7 ultimate 64 bit 
i have a 500gb hdd ,
in my C drive , the windows has been installed
when i check the properties 
--------
it shows used space 23.4gb
and total space 97.5gb
free - 74.1gb
--------
but when i go inside the drive , select all the folders n files, n then check the properties, i see only 14.5 gb used !!!
rest 83gb free !
---
whats wrong ?? how to solve this ?
my other two drives dont have this problem.. they show correct data inside the drive as well as outside it.
- thanks

hello
i have win 7 ultimate 64 bit 
i have a 500gb hdd ,
in my C drive , the windows has been installed
when i check the properties 
--------
it shows used space 23.4gb
and total space 97.5gb
free - 74.1gb
--------
but when i go inside the drive , select all the folders n files, n then check the properties, i see only 14.5 gb used !!!
rest 83gb free !
---
whats wrong ?? how to solve this ?
my other two drives dont have this problem.. they show correct data inside the drive as well as outside it.
- thanks


----------



## sakumar79 (Jan 7, 2011)

Do you have hidden files visible in your My Computer? Usually files like page file and hibernation files and system recovery files are hidden from view and many are in the root directory. Hence, if you open C drive and select all the folders/files, these may not be selected as they are hidden...

Arun


----------



## abhinav_sinha (Jan 11, 2011)

I have few flash games in .swf which run only when either I insert the CD or mount image thus compelling me to always keep an image file or so. Please suggest a (free if possible) software which can publish it into a standalone .exe file so that if have to take i only need the game file and not the other troubles (as the disc contains many games which i never play).

@papashango: you must be having too many restore points or the hibernation files are too large.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 14, 2011)

^ Get the software to play .swf files here- Play SWF Player


----------



## abhinav_sinha (Jan 15, 2011)

@thetechfreak: No if I had to do that i could have but that means on every comp I move I have to take the setup with me as you can't expect every system to be equiped with these. I want a standalone exe projector so that only the game need to be moved irrespective of computer and will paly as good as it is.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 29, 2011)

I cant think of anything of your requirements.

Since you would be moving the games why dont you create a zip or rar file that contains both game AND setup?


----------



## TeckKy (Mar 5, 2011)

Time Saving Thread Mr.Guptaji. That's a Admirable one(many)


----------



## am·nesiac (Mar 24, 2011)

I had Net Protector Anti Virus and I think to download Avira AntiVir Free. I scan my Lap Top thoroughly with Avira without shield. After scanning When my Lap Top starts up system32 is open and the DRVSTORE folder is labeled in blue instead of black. I don't know what that means or how to change it back but it has me a little worried.


----------



## asingh (Mar 24, 2011)

Can you post a screen shot.


----------



## am·nesiac (Mar 24, 2011)

asingh said:


> Can you post a screen shot.




*Following is the screen shot. the folder DRVSTORE contains another folder named fssfltr_A5FA3C925848FF31CD1FDE1A2696CEACA292B950 under this folder two file is there named fssfltr and fssfltr.sys. The total size of the folder DRVSTORE  is 39.5 KB.*

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=4311&stc=1&d=1300988969​


----------



## am·nesiac (Mar 26, 2011)

am·nesiac said:


> *Following is the screen shot. the folder DRVSTORE contains another folder named fssfltr_A5FA3C925848FF31CD1FDE1A2696CEACA292B950 under this folder two file is there named fssfltr and fssfltr.sys. The total size of the folder DRVSTORE  is 39.5 KB.*
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=4311&stc=1&d=1300988969​



Please, HELP!!!


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Mar 26, 2011)

ans 28.. abt yahoo messenger is nt working


----------



## am·nesiac (Mar 26, 2011)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> ans 28.. abt yahoo messenger is nt working



*Is this solution regarding my problem? *


----------



## am·nesiac (Apr 2, 2011)

am·nesiac said:


> I had Net Protector Anti Virus and I think to download Avira AntiVir Free. I scan my Lap Top thoroughly with Avira without shield. After scanning When my Lap Top starts up system32 is open and the DRVSTORE folder is labeled in blue instead of black. I don't know what that means or how to change it back but it has me a little worried.





*Any Solution Exists!!!*


----------



## ico (Apr 3, 2011)

am·nesiac said:


> am·nesiac said:
> 
> 
> > I had Net Protector Anti Virus and I think to download Avira AntiVir Free. I scan my Lap Top thoroughly with Avira without shield. After scanning When my Lap Top starts up system32 is open and the DRVSTORE folder is labeled in blue instead of black. I don't know what that means or how to change it back but it has me a little worried.
> ...




Disable compression:
*i.imgur.com/kStBF.jpg

PS: Why I have Turbo C++ compiler?? Because I had to make my damned project.


----------



## mitraark (Apr 19, 2011)

sam_azad said:


> is there any way to make a folder without name...????



New - New Folder - Rename

Keep Pressing Alt Button and type this on Num Pad [ Not the ones above qwerty ] - 0160

This will create a Folder with Blank Name

Also , Right Click - Change Icon - Select The Icon which is just a Blank

Now you have a Invisible FOlder.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 20, 2011)

mitraark said:


> New - New Folder - Rename
> 
> Keep Pressing Alt Button and type this on Num Pad [ Not the ones above qwerty ] - 0160
> 
> ...



Refining it more, it doesn't actually creates a folder without any name(As termed as Blank Name), it puts space which is actually an eligible character.

That 0160 is the code for space(Sorry, I forgot is it Unicode or ASCII or what), so you can do the same by pressing space too 

And one more addition, just customize it's icon by right clicking on the folder, and choose some blank icon, which will make it completely unvisible.

And now the trick to get it :  Don't use Auto Arrange, otherwise it'll get detected, just place it manually somewhere in the parent folder or desktop(wherever the folder resides), so that only you'll know where actually the folder is.

How can it be Exposed : Techies can easily expose these type of folder by just running a search 

Others can explore if they are lucky enough to click any blank space on the desktop mistakenly that's where the folder resides(Tough though )

Got the Logic : Unicode Character 'NO-BREAK SPACE' (U+00A0)


----------



## sygeek (May 8, 2011)

@Vishal Gupta: Wow, you're on TDF too. I love your site Tweaking with Vishal


----------



## thetechfreak (May 30, 2011)

The difference between xp, Vista and Win 7 explained
Compare Windows Vista - Microsoft Windows


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 1, 2011)

I've a BSNL broadband connection with dial up. Sometimes while connecting to the internet(using dial up), my PC hangs up badly. It starts responding after 5 min, that also not completely. Dial up dialog box is in not responding & i've to restart my PC(not by using reset button).

What could the problem be ? Is it due to windows 7 64bit running in 2GB RAM ?


----------



## ico (Jun 1, 2011)

Most likely a driver problem. Download a new updated driver for your dial-up modem.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 1, 2011)

There is no driver for my modem, i think so....


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 3, 2011)

Will load on my GPU(while gaming) decrease if i increase my RAM to 4GB ?


----------



## ico (Jun 3, 2011)

anupam_pb said:


> There is no driver for my modem, i think so....


There has to be a driver. Go to the Device Manager --> Modems --> Check the modem's name. Google for a new updated driver.



anupam_pb said:


> Will load on my GPU(while gaming) decrease if i increase my RAM to 4GB ?


This question actually requires a complicated answer, but I'll give a simpler one. No.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 3, 2011)

Actually i want to lower the burden on my GPU while gaming due to my PSU. I dont want improvements in graphics of the game.

So will an extra 2GB RAM lower the burden on GPU ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 3, 2011)

anupam_pb said:
			
		

> So will an extra 2GB RAM lower the
> burden on GPU ?


 No it wont.


----------



## cadinvent (Jun 26, 2011)

nice links buddy


----------



## Neo (Jul 22, 2011)

i want my computer to automaticdally connect to a dial-up connection as soon as i starts up.
how do i do it?1
is there a way?


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jul 22, 2011)

Say your dial up connection name is "Triband"
Create a text file and enter these lines in it : 
*rasdial Triband CONNECTIONUSERNAME CONNECTIONPASSWORD*

Replace *CONNECTIONUSERNAME *and *CONNECTIONPASSWORD* with your connection user name and password. Save the file with the name Connect.bat and then create a shortcut in startup folder (Start > Programs > Startup) for this batch file ..


----------



## Neo (Jul 22, 2011)

it_waaznt_me said:


> Say your dial up connection name is "Triband"
> Create a text file and enter these lines in it :
> *rasdial Triband CONNECTIONUSERNAME CONNECTIONPASSWORD*
> 
> Replace *CONNECTIONUSERNAME *and *CONNECTIONPASSWORD* with your connection user name and password. Save the file with the name Connect.bat and then create a shortcut in startup folder (Start > Programs > Startup) for this batch file ..



it doesn't have any username or pass.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jul 22, 2011)

Ahaan ..? Is it a GPRS connection ? Then try without username and password ? For more help run rasdial /? on command prompt.


----------



## Neo (Jul 22, 2011)

thanx man.
it really worked.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 23, 2011)

it_waaznt_me said:


> Say your dial up connection name is "Triband"
> Create a text file and enter these lines in it :
> *rasdial Triband CONNECTIONUSERNAME CONNECTIONPASSWORD*
> 
> Replace *CONNECTIONUSERNAME *and *CONNECTIONPASSWORD* with your connection user name and password. Save the file with the name Connect.bat and then create a shortcut in startup folder (Start > Programs > Startup) for this batch file ..



Thanx buddy..was searching for this


----------



## nvrmndryo (Jul 30, 2011)

Whenever I boot my pc it gives NTLDR missing error ,,I just Insert My Motherboard Disk or Win 7 Disk then It boots normally , SO I have to keep my mobo disk always when it boots . Any Help ?


----------



## sygeek (Jul 30, 2011)

nvrmndryo said:


> Whenever I boot my pc it gives NTLDR missing error ,,I just Insert My Motherboard Disk or Win 7 Disk then It boots normally , SO I have to keep my mobo disk always when it boots . Any Help ?


You need to fix the mbr, use the windows installation disk to repair your partition.


----------



## nisargshah95 (Jul 30, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> The difference between xp, Vista and Win 7 explained
> Compare Windows Vista - Microsoft Windows



The differences are not accurate. For example, it doesn't have a tick for Windows XP in column "Defend yourself against spyware and other malware.". This shows MS has assumed the users do not use any external software. The comparison is not at all accurate and leads to misunderstandings...



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> And now the trick to get it :  Don't use Auto Arrange, otherwise it'll get detected, just place it manually somewhere in the parent folder or desktop(wherever the folder resides), so that only you'll know where actually the folder is.
> 
> How can it be Exposed : Techies can easily expose these type of folder by just running a search
> 
> Others can explore if they are lucky enough to click any blank space on the desktop mistakenly that's where the folder resides(Tough though )



Or it can be exposed simple if any user selects all contents of that folder by pressing Ctrl+A.


----------



## nvrmndryo (Jul 30, 2011)

sygeek said:


> You need to fix the mbr, use the windows installation disk to repair your partition.



how to do tht , i mean repair partition ? wil i lose data ?


----------



## sygeek (Jul 30, 2011)

nvrmndryo said:


> how to do tht , i mean repair partition ? wil i lose data ?


nope search the google to how to fix the mbr, but at first, try fixing the partition with windows disk.


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 1, 2011)

I need to have the Blue Tooth Stereo Headset connected to my PC which has Windows XP as operating System. I'm able to connect to the headset using the Bluetooth. How can I configure so as to listen to the music on my PC using the Blue tooth Stereo Headset


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 4, 2011)

Whenever i downloada file, it downloads upto 99% & then it stops. If i leave it as such then after 5 min a message appears saying "conection timed out".

I use IDM 6.05 build 3. My friend(living 6km away) also uses same IDM but there is no problem with his downloads .

What could the problem be ?

Note: There is no such problems while downloading via torrents....


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 4, 2011)

anupam_pb said:


> Whenever i downloada file, it downloads upto 99% & then it stops. If i leave it as such then after 5 min a message appears saying "conection timed out".
> 
> I use IDM 6.05 build 3. My friend(living 6km away) also uses same IDM but there is no problem with his downloads .
> 
> ...



try to download with other download managers such as IDA or orbit downloader


----------



## abhidev (Oct 4, 2011)

Hye guys I m having problems with the windows desktop gadgets...whenever I try to pin the gadget on the desktop...it just doesn't appear(sometimes its half invisible)/work properly....what could be the problem?


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 4, 2011)

abhidev said:


> Hye guys I m having problems with the windows desktop gadgets...whenever I try to pin the gadget on the desktop...it just doesn't appear(sometimes its half invisible)/work properly....what could be the problem?



try repairing the windows 7 OS.

use tune up 2011 to solve registry issues & OS issues


----------



## abhidev (Oct 4, 2011)

how to repair the os....does it have any inbuilt utility to do so?


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 4, 2011)

You have to insert the Windows 7 dvd. wait for everything to load then on main screen you have to click repair. Donot click install.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 4, 2011)

abhidev said:


> how to repair the os....does it have any inbuilt utility to do so?



the repair option is inbulit in the win7 DVD...use the method given by thetechfreak


----------



## abhidev (Oct 4, 2011)

oohh that repair option...got it


----------



## mitraark (Nov 18, 2011)

I have Balanced Power Plan selected for my PC , which has "Turn off Monitor" set to 1 Minute. This is Ok except for the time when i am studying from some PDF, i have to move the mouse [ or keep a video running at background ] to keep the monitor open.

Is there a Windows 7 Gadget which would enable me to quickly switch between Power Plans ?

Already got a sloution whcih i think is good enough 

*powerschemeswitcher.codeplex.com/


----------



## Skud (Nov 18, 2011)

Nice find. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kaput (Feb 18, 2012)

Been trying to install ccleaner on my cousins netbook but its been stuck at this point for some time.


Spoiler



Please wait while CCleaner v3.13 is being installed
Checking system and updates....


it installed perfectly in mine.
also cant install foxit reader and glary's utilities.
7 zip was successful though. any help ?
cant upload image as attachment to show


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 18, 2012)

did ya try in safe mode? are there any.process using 100% cpu?


----------



## Neo (Feb 18, 2012)

I don't know what i did but now I'm not able to start Task Manager. Any help?
Also, is there any option/software which can *Hard Reset* Windows 7?


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 18, 2012)

@tarun any specific error being shown? 
 [SOLVED] task manager not working - Tech Support Forum

try restoring to a older date for reset. no specific way.


----------



## Neo (Feb 18, 2012)

^^	no error. Its just that the task manager button can't be clicked. neither does it appear when pressed ctrl+alt+del.
How do I restore it to an older state?


----------



## Neuron (Feb 19, 2012)

Royal_Tarun said:


> ^^	no error. Its just that the task manager button can't be clicked. neither does it appear when pressed ctrl+alt+del.
> How do I restore it to an older state?



It could also be because of a virus infection.Scan with an AV.


----------



## kaput (Feb 19, 2012)

Spoiler






thetechfreak said:


> did ya try in safe mode? are there any.process using 100% cpu?


tried everything. cpu usage is normal. win starter sucks big time.

^^cousin ka system


in mine another problem now with built in webcam(Acer 5542 laptop)
nothing seems to work eg:manycam, yawcam etc 
Have installed all drivers and the Device Manager says "This device is working properly".
Webcam test just shows a black image and Chatroulette shows your webcam has no activity.
Acer's own Crystal eye webcam software doesnt seem to run.
It was working well until recently


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 20, 2012)

kaput said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Download latest drivers from here and try 
Acer Support: Downloads & Support Documents - Notebook / Aspire / Aspire 5542


----------



## suresh123 (May 25, 2012)

Very knowledgeable and informative blog.My favorite one is of error message because my computer generally show this message.Thanks for solution.


----------



## hareesh (Dec 2, 2012)

I've win xp as my OS. When I switch on my system, it says that " your computer wasn't switched off properly etc etc……
I tried all the means to switch it on( safe mode, last known good configuration, start Windows normally)  
It again restarts and comes back to the same dialogue screen and the loop goes on.
Help !


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 3, 2012)

^^
HDD might have bad sectors or even a virus(strange enough even on my old PC I used to get into a boot loop after pc hrs shutdown directly for power cut or other reason)
the fact that safe mode doesn't work makes me feel even stronger about the virus thing.
see if you can repair windows installation with the windows xp CD. I dont think you are left with many other options other than clean format.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 3, 2012)

hareesh said:


> I've win xp as my OS. When I switch on my system, it says that " your computer wasn't switched off properly etc etc……
> I tried all the means to switch it on( safe mode, last known good configuration, start Windows normally)
> It again restarts and comes back to the same dialogue screen and the loop goes on.
> Help !


Looks like Virus has hit you pretty badly and that too on Win XP. I guess OS re install is the only option as repairing XP won't help much. Also why you aren't switching to Win 7 anyway. You do know that MS will drop support for XP real soon.


----------



## hareesh (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks for the replies, guys !
@gameranand mine is a core2duo with only 1 gb ddr2 ram 

Guess win7 won't work in my pc


----------



## pranav0091 (Dec 3, 2012)

hareesh said:


> Thanks for the replies, guys !
> @gameranand mine is a core2duo with only 1 gb ddr2 ram
> 
> Guess win7 won't work in my pc



Its going to run quite fine. Though 1 gb is a little less, it shouldnt be much of an issue i believe. As long as you dont have an antivirus. I have had Win7 using ~25% og the available 4gb, but I think it might automatically scale down the memory usage, if it sees any issues. Not sure about it though.


----------



## hareesh (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks Pranav. I'm not confident enough to load Win7 in my PC => worried about the performance.

I've Titanium AV loaded in my pc. It was pretty gud,dont know how it got affected by virus


----------



## hareesh (Dec 6, 2012)

The problem now is - my Win XP bootable cd is not getting detected, so I'm unable to re-install Win XP


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 6, 2012)

hareesh said:


> The problem now is - my Win XP bootable cd is not getting detected, so I'm unable to re-install Win XP



Check the boot priority in BIOS and make DVD drive no.1


----------



## hareesh (Dec 9, 2012)

Used ultimate boot cd to format c drive. Still unable to instal  win xp. 
Error 000007  is coming up .


----------



## gameranand (Dec 9, 2012)

Guys still use XP, I am surprised.


----------



## hareesh (Dec 9, 2012)

Didnt know that it is a crime to use xp these days! :O


----------



## gameranand (Dec 10, 2012)

hareesh said:


> Didnt know that it is a crime to use xp these days! :O



It isn't. But you should upgrade. Vyom runs Win 7 on his P4 so I guess that your PC can also handle it easily. I mean, seriously upgrade.


----------



## hareesh (Dec 10, 2012)

gameranand said:


> It isn't. But you should upgrade. Vyom runs Win 7 on his P4 so I guess that your PC can also handle it easily. I mean, seriously upgrade.



May be one day !

But my pc is giving the blue screen of death message when I try to install xp.error 000007

Let me get out of that first


----------



## gameranand (Dec 11, 2012)

hareesh said:


> May be one day !
> 
> But my pc is giving the blue screen of death message when I try to install xp.error 000007
> 
> Let me get out of that first


I guess its finally time to ditch XP as its is already giving you problems. Anyway you call.


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 11, 2012)

hareesh said:


> May be one day !
> 
> But my pc is giving the blue screen of death message when I try to install xp.error 000007
> 
> Let me get out of that first


If you are trying to install the Windows XP from scratch on the laptop, please BE SURE that you put the Hard Drive on "Compatibility" mode in BIOS, which was defaulted to "AHCI" (Compatibility is also known as IDE). 

Otherwise, you will experience the "blue screen" issue. To change that setting, you need to do the following: 
1. Press F2 when booting up the computer 
2. Select 'Config', then 'Serial ATA (SATA)' 
3. Change controller option to 'Compatibility' / 'IDE'
source

This happened with me, after XP loads setup files, it'd crash - BSOD. reason was - my HDD was in AHCI mode in BIOS (windows Vista/7)

----------
And if anyone dont have solution for problems posted here, dont say "upgrade/buy new stuff..."


----------



## hareesh (Jan 6, 2013)

thanks guys for your support !

@ gameranand - I finally installes Win 7 on my PC. I bought a 1 GB DDR2 ram.
Now the problem- Initially I was having a 1 gb ddr2 ram with 667 mhz, the new one I bought is having 800 mhz. the system now shows 333 Mhz !

*i49.tinypic.com/3469qnl.png


----------



## topgear (Jan 7, 2013)

it's because of the 667 Mhz memory module you have - the 800 Mhz ram is running at 667 Mhz for better stability and compatibility.


----------



## rajnusker (Jan 7, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Guys still use XP, I am surprised.



Windows XP still has many things that makes me miss XP.


----------



## topgear (Jan 8, 2013)

at-least I still use it though stripped down, moded and heavily customized using nlite


----------



## avi12 (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi Vishal,

Very useful post 

I am facing a problem with cut and paste.

I am not able to cut and paste any file/folder in 1st attempt. I get the error as below. Only in 2nd attempt the file can be cut and pasted.  What could be the reason?

*Error Copying File or Folder

Cannot copy <filename> : It is being used by another person or program.

Close any programs that might be using the file and try again.*


----------



## topgear (Jan 23, 2013)

^^ are you using any 3rd party app for copy/paste works - if yes, use only windows copy system instead and to unlock any files/flders use unlocker - unlock it and then try to copy again .. if you face the same issue check your HDD for bad sectors.


----------

